# Bay Flats Lodge: "December Fishing - A Look Ahead"



## Capt. Chris Martin

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 3, 2016


*Capt. Chris Martin*
Cold weather should be prevailing this month as we head into this yearâ€™s holiday season. As a result, we will probably experience some less-than-stellar conditions on occasions. Donâ€™t be discouraged when this happens. You shouldnâ€™t, necessarily, alter your plans or cancel your fishing trip just because the sun isnâ€™t shining and because the wind happens to be blowing really hard. Of course, however, safety should be your main concern. If you feel that the weather is altogether too much for you and your party, then simply donâ€™t go. The fish will still be there whenever you are able to make your next trip safely.

If you do happen to make it out onto the water this month on a day when the weather decides to turn nasty, stop for a moment and try to think of alternate locations instead of immediately packing-up everything and heading back to the boat ramp. Areas along the stretch of our coastal region that I look to in these situations are places like the many back lakes located on Matagorda Island between Port Oâ€™Connor and The Second Chain of Islands that are all the way down by Mesquite Bay â€" Pringle Lake, Contee Lake, Long Lake, and Panther Point Lake to name just a few. If you prefer staying closer to the mainland, then look to places like the stretch of the Intracoastal Waterway between West Matagorda Bay and San Antonio Bay, or the Victoria Barge Canal thatâ€™s accessible via San Antonio Bay near the bayside town of Seadrift.

For the artificial bait enthusiasts amongst us, December can be a prime month for scoring a career-best trout. Top water baits are fun to experiment with, but they can sometimes be a challenge whenever fighting windy conditions. Thatâ€™s why anglers should always make it a point to carry a small arsenal of plastic baits in cold weather. This month, count on plastic baits in dark colors â€" Morning Glory, Red Shad, TX Roach â€" to continue to pay off in the colder water. Whenever possible this month, toss these baits in some of the more popular reef areas of San Antonio Bay whenever the reefs happen to be accessible. When the shell becomes unavailable due to foul weather or wind, look to nearby protected shorelines and coves consisting of soft, warm mud with some dark grass mixed-in. And, as always at this time of the year, make sure you use a slow retrieve if you are working soft plastics or slow-sinking plugs above the shell, or the mud. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Saturday 80 % Precip. / 0.12 in *
Thunderstorms. Gusty winds and small hail are possible. High 72F. S winds shifting to N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Saturday Night 90 % Precip. / 1.06 in*
Showers and scattered thunderstorms. Low 57F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%. Rainfall possibly over one inch.
*Sunday  80 % Precip. / 0.55 in*
Rain early...then remaining cloudy with thundershowers developing in the afternoon. High near 60F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 100 % Precip. / 0.85 in*
Thunderstorms. Low 54F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%.
*Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then skies turning partly cloudy late. High around 65F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 54F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Scattered to numerous showers with a chance of thunderstorms expected today continuing through Sunday. Onshore flow will be moderate (at times strong) today then decreasing to weak to moderate levels tonight and Sunday as a cold front stalls along the coast. The cold front will move across the waters Sunday afternoon with an offshore flow developing in its wake. Moderate offshore flow expected Monday in response to the front. Precipitation will end from west to east Monday. Offshore flow will diminish by Monday night. Increasing onshore flow Tuesday night and Wednesday. Another cold front will move across the coastal waters Wednesday night and trigger isolated to scattered showers. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 64.9 degrees
Port Aransas 69.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*90% chance of rain weather man failed miserably!!!*

Sometimes it's "Catch 22" when we call our guests about the weather, but with 90% chance we thought it was safe to reschedule all our guides, but one guests decided to try it, and boy did it pay off.

Captain Harold Dworaczyk put them on a trip to remember.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Blast & Cast Remaining Dates 2016-2017 Season*

Email: [email protected]
Website: BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868

Call Murray Martin Maketing
Call TJ Christensen Operations
Call Angie Christensen Office Booking


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Wind, Cold Chill, Rough Bay and Safety Plan.*

Despite the nagging winds, colder weather and choppy bays Captain Harold fished the Mitch H. party of 4 today. I haven't heard how their doing, but if it's up to the Captain I have pretty good idea he is trying a carbon copy of a few days ago.

After cancelling a bunch of guests over the past couple days, we'll be back at it in the morning. Remember during these cold windy days to have your safety plan made and to share where you will most likely be, and what time they can expect you back. You can never be too safe.

Thanks

Chris


----------

